# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Today in Mandolin History - September 12, 1959, John McGann born

## NewsFetcher

September 12, 1959, John McGann born in Morristown, New Jersey.



This is a randomly selected event for today's date. For a list of all events that occurred on this date including internal and external links to these resources (interviews, audio files, historical links, etc.) visit the Mandolin Cafe's This Day in History.

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

> September 12, 1959, John McGann born in Morristown, New Jersey.
> 
> 
> 
> This Day in History.


... and left too early. I didnt know he  was that young when he passed.

----------


## AlanN

Fortunate to have been alive during John's time. He was a special cat who is still revered today.

----------

